# Neue Mounts in Wrath



## Thyson7 (17. August 2008)

Hier seht ihr die neuen Mounts aus wrath
http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...warpstalker.jpg
http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...hehog_horde.jpg
http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...og_alliance.jpg
http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...t/polarbear.jpg
http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...lyingcarpet.jpg
http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...wingedsteed.jpg
http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...t/frostwyrm.jpg


----------



## Silenya (17. August 2008)

Der Frostwyrm is geil, den Rest kann man eigentlich vergessen...Besonders das hässliche Entlein^^


----------



## Flipmode (17. August 2008)

<3 Frostwyrm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (17. August 2008)

Silenya schrieb:


> Der Frostwyrm is geil, den Rest kann man eigentlich vergessen...Besonders das hässliche Entlein^^



Stimmt der Frostwyrm sieht gut aus. Doch das Motorrad in kombination mit einem Tauren sieht auch gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowassa (17. August 2008)

yeah wie geil mache davon sind....besonders die Horden Motoräder


----------



## Schwuuu (17. August 2008)

das Motorad sieht mal lustig aus^^ wie die flugmaschiene


----------



## Kristallon (17. August 2008)

da fehlen die mammuts...und was ich von den motorrädern halten soll, weiß ich auch noch nicht!


----------



## Thyson7 (17. August 2008)

ja stimmt die mammuts sind jetzt nicht dabei sry


----------



## ReWahn (17. August 2008)

Also, diese Motoräder müssen echt nicht sein -_- so viel zum Thema Atmosphäre und so -_-
Frostwyrm is geil, Warpstalker auch...


----------



## Floyder (17. August 2008)

Ich will den Teppich, der ist einfach so cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Metal (17. August 2008)

Der Frostwyrm ist natürlich ultra, als Reitmount find ich aber den "Stalker" auch geil.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (17. August 2008)

Ich persönlich kann den fliegenden Teppich nicht leiden + die Motorräder.Den Bären + Frostwyrm find ich viel ansprechender.


----------



## Huntermoon (17. August 2008)

Mötörrödör för thö wön^^


----------



## dtrain07 (17. August 2008)

Der Frostwyrm ist echt voll geil.
Ist schon bekannt was man dafür machen muss? (z.B. Dailys a la Netherschwingen)

Gruß dtrain07


----------



## Struppistrap (17. August 2008)

Ich will ja niemandem was unterstellen....aber Motorräder und fliegende Teppiche hören sich so stark nach fake an, dass ich da lieber erstmal auf beweise warten will...und zwar am besten in video form, die lässt sich nicht ganz so einfach fälschen^^


----------



## Lichtdrache (17. August 2008)

Den frostwyrm würde ich für meinen todesritter eher nehmen als diesen scheiss skleletgreifen.

und den rest geht so.


----------



## Clonex (17. August 2008)

Struppistrap schrieb:


> Ich will ja niemandem was unterstellen....aber Motorräder und fliegende Teppiche hören sich so stark nach fake an, dass ich da lieber erstmal auf beweise warten will...und zwar am besten in video form, die lässt sich nicht ganz so einfach fälschen^^


Schau dir die Beta schows an...da siehste nen fliegenden teppich... ausserdem stehen genau diese auch schon lange in diversen foren.


----------



## Nordur (17. August 2008)

Struppistrap schrieb:


> Ich will ja niemandem was unterstellen....aber Motorräder und fliegende Teppiche hören sich so stark nach fake an, dass ich da lieber erstmal auf beweise warten will...und zwar am besten in video form, die lässt sich nicht ganz so einfach fälschen^^



buffed hatt ja mal als meldung gehabt das man ab Wotlk mit motorrädern rumfahren kann allerdings weiß ich netmehr ob man das kaufen kann oder ob das nur per tcg kriegen kann


----------



## Gocu (17. August 2008)

Der Frostwyrm ist der einzige der gut aussieht. Den Rest kann man eigentlich vergessen, besonders das Motorrad und den Teppich. Rakete und Helikopter waren schon schlimm genug und jetzt kommt auch noch ein Motorrad, würde mich nicht wundern wenn da später auch UFO's rumfliegen...

An alle die es nicht wissen:

Motorrad bekommt man als Ingenjeur

Teppich bekommt man als Schneider


----------



## Mosur (17. August 2008)

dtrain07 schrieb:


> Der Frostwyrm ist echt voll geil.
> Ist schon bekannt was man dafür machen muss? (z.B. Dailys a la Netherschwingen)
> 
> Gruß dtrain07




genau das frage ich mich auch^^
Der hat ja mal dicken Style *.*


----------



## Snoxy (17. August 2008)

Über den Polarbären freue mich ziemlich, der sieht super aus.
Ich wette ist ein Timerun in der Eistrollinstanz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiß schon jemand, wie man an so einen Frostwyrm kommt?


----------



## Ernestos (17. August 2008)

Jau der Frostwyrm sieht echt nice aus...aber der fliegende Teppich is auch nich schlecht^^
Was meint ihr bleiben die Geschwindigkeiten gleich?


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (17. August 2008)

Also an alle die denn Frostwyrm wollen (Und denn wird ja woll jeder wollen^^)
Wer ihn will muss bei einer bestimmten Fraktion in denn Dragonblights Ehrfürchtig werden. Dazu kann man auf einem Drachenfriedhof in denn Dragonblights Daylis machen.

Mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoWDokta (17. August 2008)

Ein Teppich , ok.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und mein dicker Zwergenpriester ist dazu noch schneider das sieht bestimmt lustig aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg Der Dokta


----------



## Arikros (17. August 2008)

Der Frostwyrm sieht so geil aus, den muss ich mir holen!!!


----------



## loragorn (17. August 2008)

ich find den Frostwyrm und das Motorrad mal richtig geil.... da steckt ne menge Pantasie und Kreativität


----------



## Murgul5 (17. August 2008)

Weis einer woher man den Bären, den Stalker und die Mammuts her bekommt? Und danke an die die geschrieben haben wie man die anderen sachen bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




B2T

Danke für die Bilder! Das Todesrittermount ist aber nicht sehr gut find ich^^


----------



## Patso (17. August 2008)

gabs die Frostwyrme net auch in warcraft 3 (oder so) ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja sieht schon nett aus das teil...

die motorräder find ich persönlich bischen doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (17. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> gabs die Frostwyrme net auch in warcraft 3 (oder so) ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo die kommen aus wc3^^


----------



## Schlaubel (17. August 2008)

ich finde alle geil...
den ersten besonders =)


----------



## Hinack (17. August 2008)

der frostwyrm ist übelst geil! das motorrad find ich auch stylisch xD
naja, ich hoffe , man bekommt den frostwyrm über ruf und nicht über drop

P.S. man bin ich glücklich ingi zu sein


----------



## phamo (17. August 2008)

Wo bleibt der Airbus ?

lol wieso Motorräder ???

Naja..Frostwyrm wird bestimmt wieder so ne Ruf farmerei wie Netherschwingen :>


mfg


----------



## Terrorwaver (17. August 2008)

lol kein pinguin! buuuh


----------



## Geige (17. August 2008)

der bär und der Frostwyrm sehn doch ziemlich gut aus
aber das highlight ist der fliegende tepich <3
hoffentlich schneiderei only =D


----------



## patrick02 (17. August 2008)

Warth^^


----------



## McMo007 (17. August 2008)

Das is der Traum eines jeden Wc3 Spielers, will den Frostwyrm, auch wenn das wiedermal son 0,1% drop wird... Denk ich.


----------



## Impostor (17. August 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> Der Frostwyrm ist der einzige der gut aussieht. Den Rest kann man eigentlich vergessen, besonders das Motorrad und den Teppich. Rakete und Helikopter waren schon schlimm genug und jetzt kommt auch noch ein Motorrad, würde mich nicht wundern wenn da später auch UFO's rumfliegen...



Exodar? Ufo?

Außerdem
Was alle gegen das Moped haben in einer Welt voller Technik, die schon WC2 dabei ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und nie kam ein Grund warum die Spontan vom Wechsel von RTS zu MMORPG nicht mehr passend sein soll
die steht schon ewig Rum, jetzt kann man mit fahren, ist doch besser als die immer nur an zu klotzen


----------



## Wartalk (17. August 2008)

Ich muss sagen, der frostwyrm MUSS ich haben!^^Waren schon meine lieblinge in WC3!^^
Wuchu!das erinnert an alte zeiten!


----------



## Shika87 (17. August 2008)

Naja gz zum kopieren der Bilder aus Mmo Champion.^^

Die Mount's sind aber N1.


----------



## Spash (17. August 2008)

Mh bei dem Knochengreif steht als Castzeit "instant", das wäre aber echt zu krank wenns wirklich so wäre...


----------



## Arahtor (17. August 2008)

Der Froswyrn ist schon gut .... die bären würde ich auch nehmen und der fliegene Teppich


----------



## nrg (17. August 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Also, diese Motoräder müssen echt nicht sein -_- so viel zum Thema Atmosphäre und so -_-





phamo schrieb:


> Wo bleibt der Airbus ?
> lol wieso Motorräder ???



Warum haben Zwerge Flugmaschinen, Gnome mechanische Reitmounts oder man sehe sich die Goblin- und Gnomenmaschinen an. Ach ja, das war ja zum Teil schon Warcraft drin.

Ich finde das Motorrad nett, mein Ingi freut sich schon drauf. Ich nur das man als Jäger sein Pet in den Seitenwagen setzen kann. Würde schon seltsam aussehen mit einem Bären mit Sturmhaube im Seitenwagen^^

Teppich wird auch ein nettes Teil werden, kann mir schon vorstellen auf so einem Teil durch die Scherbenwelt zu düsen. Was werden wohl die anderen Beruf bekommen? Die Lederer einen Flugdrachen? Schmiede einen fliegenden Hammer? Alchies brauen sich ein Elixier das sie fliegen lässt wie bei Asterix?



Terrorwaver schrieb:


> lol kein pinguin! buuuh



Pinguin kann dir ein Enscriber für nen Mage basteln, ist ab Level 10 die Glyphe. Also sheepen in einen Pinguin statt in ein Schaf.

Ich weiß nicht was den Frostwyrm angeht, kann mir vorstellen das der nur bei irgendeinem Boss dropt, ähnlich der Asche von Alar. Wenn man ihn farmen kann wird ihn wieder jeder haben und man ist mit dem Standardmount was besonderes.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (17. August 2008)

Kann man die Mount auch normal haben oder sind das welche nur fürs PVP?
d[-.-]b


----------



## Megamage (17. August 2008)

NICE Frostwyrn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ginky_8 (17. August 2008)

ich will den Frostwyrn


----------



## Belsina5 (17. August 2008)

ui ui am besten gefallen mir die süßen bärchen + Motorrad


----------



## Annovella (17. August 2008)

Silenya schrieb:


> Der Frostwyrm is geil, den Rest kann man eigentlich vergessen...Besonders das hässliche Entlein^^




WORD!!!


----------



## Vatenkeist (17. August 2008)

motoräder für ingis finde ich hammer

noch besser wäre es die nur für gnomeningis zu ermöglichen 

gobbo ingis sollten eher ne fahrende bombe bekommen.


----------



## Suyou (17. August 2008)

Bis aus Frostwyrm hat mich Blizzard mit der Kreativität sehr entäuscht. Das Motorrad haut die Atmosphäre um einiges nach unten wen ich nur mal daran denke wie alle durch Ahn'qiraj mit ihren Käfer Mounts gekrabbelt sind... das war geil es passte dazu und die Atmospähre war einfach nur Genial, und wen ich mir das jetzt mal angucke fahren alle mit einen Motorrad zu Arthas oder mit einen Stück Stoff angeflogen  : ( entäuschend. Der Frostwyrm und die Tolle Stimmung der neuen Umgebung macht das villeicht wett trotzdem ist es einfach nur schade um diese doch noch Mittelalterliche Fantasy Stimmung.


----------



## anns (17. August 2008)

Juhuu auf den Fliegenden Teppich hab ich schon lange gewarted, gibt ja auch schon den fliegenden besen ^^
also das todesrittermount is hässlich und die motorräder passen nicht ins wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (17. August 2008)

der teppich ist doch mal mega gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber der Frostwyrm is auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. August 2008)

Lol Frostwyrm ist eigentlich nur ein Netherdrache mit anderem Skin also so berauschend ist es nicht aber trotzdem NEEEEEEEEED ^^


----------



## David (17. August 2008)

Raubt sehr extrem die Atmosphaere mit dem Carpet und dem Bike.
Naja ...


----------



## -Josh- (17. August 2008)

Da ich ja schon relativ wenig vom Netherdrachen halte ( jeder 0815 "légôlâs" hunter hat einen)  wird mit der Frostwyrm ausschließlich als 0.1% Dropchance bei nem 25er Raidboss gefallen ^^

Da ich den Amanibären nicht bekommen habe, nehm ich mir halt ne billige made in china kopie =P ^^

Motorrad .. wenn man mal afk ist, kann man sich z.b. zum portstein für inis mitnehmen lassen .. 

Der Teppich .. wem es gefällt , bitte ^^

Die alte echse da .. ich persönlich find die übelst hässlich , aber bleibt wieder jedem selber überlassen 

Und wenn der tote geier instant ist, dann nehm ich denn für world open pvp .. dann sind endlich nichtnur druiden in der lage feige abzuhauen, wenn sie mal ne sekunde aus dem kampf kommen

MfG JTFroxx


----------



## Elgabron (17. August 2008)

Also ich will ja jetzt nicht falsches schreiben, aber ich glaube, das es entweder die Frostwyrms als Rufbelohnung gibt. Vielleicht gibt es sie denn ja auch wieder als Arenadrachen oder die andere Möglickeit wäre, dass Sapphiron (wer WC3 gespeilt hat oder Naxx erleben durfte, wird ihn kennen), bei Arthas dropt wie Al'ar bei Kael'thas.


----------



## Muggu (17. August 2008)

da sind einige richtig geil

walpstalker find ich richtig interessant
frostwyrm erinnert mich an nightbane in blau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 richtig geil
aber mit so einem geilen motorrad rumzudüsen ist bestimmt auch ganz funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich freue mich


----------



## Neotrion (17. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slwUf2CO3a4 

Der kann so loopings machen und auf dem Rücken fliegen.  Geht das auch sonst irgendwie?


----------



## cell81469 (17. August 2008)

wenn das motorrad wieder nur für ingis is wirds zeit meinem gnom mal wieder seinen rassenberuf nahezulegen^^

und ja die loopings gehen auch beim tauchen und jeder anderen art von fliegen wenn man weiß wie^^


----------



## Neotrion (17. August 2008)

ah, ich hab nur mal irgendwie geschaft auf dem Rücken zu fliegen. Weiss aber einfach nicht mehr wie^^


----------



## Murgul5 (17. August 2008)

Beim Fliegen Einfügen und Entfernen drücken dann fliegt man nach oben/unten und gedrückt halten^^


----------



## Suki2000 (17. August 2008)

Ich will denn Polar bären und denn Frostwyrnn^^ die ham so style ;P


----------



## Larandera (17. August 2008)

wer sich wegen den motorrädern aufregt und meint das zerstört die atmo,der kennt Warcraft eher schlecht.

Es gibt Panzer,Flugzeuge(Jagdt und Bomber!), Katapulte,Rammböcke mit Motor, Hubschrauber, Seuchenschleudern uvm...

da ist ein Motrorrad keine großartige Erfindung oder?!

eben,und darum gibt es auch nun Motorräder.



find Frostwyrm nice,das Motorrad auch. Der Bär sieht komisch aus mit so ner Brille...^^ wie nen kleiner Gnom INgi der sich selbst in nen Bären verwandelt hat nachdem er ein "Experiment" durchgeführt hat^^


----------



## Ghuld0n (17. August 2008)

Frostwyrm is natürlich geil, aber den Warpstalker find ich auch ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (17. August 2008)

haha dern Frostwhyrm werd ich eh ned bekommen, schon der Netherdrache war mir zu mühsam^^
Schaut aber alles ganz nice aus =)


----------



## Nyan (17. August 2008)

um loopings oder ähnliches zu fliegen einfch /console pitchlimit 999 eingeben , dan kannst du auch mit der kamera weiter schwenken als zuvor


----------



## Gebbi aka Jigsaw (17. August 2008)

find eigt alel sehr nice :> auser den vogel^^ auf sowas würde ich nich fliegen


----------



## Bewl (17. August 2008)

<3 Polarbär !


----------



## Lisutari (17. August 2008)

Naja, der Sphärenjäger und die Motorräder...gefällt mir erhlich gesagt nicht sehr


----------



## Charlýfðx (17. August 2008)

motorrad ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der teppich ist auch witzig ^^  fehlt nur ein gewisser aladdin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (17. August 2008)

der stalker sieht nice aus...passt aber irgendwie net zu wotlk eher zu bc 
der frostwyrm.....das war klar das man das als mount bekommt

aber diese Skelletente des todes oder anders gesagt "duck of darkness" sieht mal scheise aus


----------



## wowhunter (17. August 2008)

geil der frostwyrm hat es ins game geschafft =D


----------



## apu. (17. August 2008)

<3 flying carpet und die hordemopeds sind auch ganz lustig, wobei ich mir die ingame nicht so vorstellen kann...


----------



## Auchi nr.1 (17. August 2008)

Suyou schrieb:


> Der Frostwyrm und die Tolle Stimmung der neuen Umgebung macht das villeicht wett trotzdem ist es einfach nur schade um diese doch noch Mittelalterliche Fantasy Stimmung.



Falsch!

Die WC geschichte spielt in einem erfundenen universum d.h. da gab es nicht ma sowas wie ein "mittelalter" das gab es nur in unserer richtigen welt! Und "Mittelalterliche Fantasy Stimmung" ergibt dann auch keinen sinn......


----------



## Dracius (17. August 2008)

joa der frostwyrm is schon übels geil^^
aber der wird dann so wie der neherdrache.... den hat dann jeder und des is dann voll langweilig (finde ich)
Ich find mein flumount von der Expidition der Cenarius viel cooler weil damit nich so viele rumfliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Des Motorrad... naja find ich passt iwie nich so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Auchi schrieb:


> Falsch!
> 
> Die WC geschichte spielt in einem erfundenen universum d.h. da gab es nicht ma sowas wie ein "mittelalter" das gab es nur in unserer richtigen welt! Und "Mittelalterliche Fantasy Stimmung" ergibt dann auch keinen sinn......


rofl :> nice xD zum topic: sieht ganz nett aus ^^ freu mich auf jedenfall schon drauf ^^


----------



## Raqill (17. August 2008)

Struppistrap schrieb:


> Ich will ja niemandem was unterstellen....aber Motorräder und fliegende Teppiche hören sich so stark nach fake an, dass ich da lieber erstmal auf beweise warten will...und zwar am besten in video form, die lässt sich nicht ganz so einfach fälschen^^




Die Motorräder kommen wircklich das hab ich nämlich selbst gesehen ...


----------



## :Blutkind: (17. August 2008)

hm.. der polar bär sieht aus wie im Film "der goldene kompass" welch zufall^^

trotzdem sehr nice


----------



## Zesh123 (17. August 2008)

Der Polarbär ist hammer !

Das motorrad sieht bestimmt bei nem gnom geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowaddict (17. August 2008)

Aladdin FTW!


----------



## dart0r (17. August 2008)

Stalker und Frostwyrm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (17. August 2008)

Suyou schrieb:


> Bis aus Frostwyrm hat mich Blizzard mit der Kreativität sehr entäuscht. Das Motorrad haut die Atmosphäre um einiges nach unten wen ich nur mal daran denke wie alle durch Ahn'qiraj mit ihren Käfer Mounts gekrabbelt sind... das war geil es passte dazu und die Atmospähre war einfach nur Genial, und wen ich mir das jetzt mal angucke fahren alle mit einen Motorrad zu Arthas oder mit einen Stück Stoff angeflogen  : ( entäuschend. Der Frostwyrm und die Tolle Stimmung der neuen Umgebung macht das villeicht wett trotzdem ist es einfach nur schade um diese doch noch Mittelalterliche Fantasy Stimmung.


Wo steht geschrieben das die entwicklung auf jeder Welt genau so geschehen muss wie auf unserer? Schon seit ewigen Zeiten stehen Panzer vor Eisenschmiede, man bekommt sogar ne Quest wo man Teile für einen Panzer auftreiben muss, und über Teifenbahn hat sich auch noch keiner aufgeregt, obowhl die nicht sehr Mittelalterlich ist.


----------



## Taoru (17. August 2008)

Ich sehs schon kommen... geschätzte 579 356 Poser stehen mit ihrem Frostwyrm in Dalaran rum.
Er sieht zwar viel besser aus als die Netherdrachen, aber dafür scheint es nur eine Farbe zu geben... Oder man kann die Knochen umlackieren.
Ich hätte lieber einen normalen Drachen, das Mount-Modell davon gibt es ja schon ewig.


----------



## Mikrowelle (17. August 2008)

also der teppich ist einfach nur geil
der frostwyrm auch

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## apfelshorle (17. August 2008)

Frostwyrm ist sau geil, der Bär ist aber auch nicht schlecht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Rest ist hässlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senty (17. August 2008)

"for those who learned cold weather flying"
.... wieder Gold bezahlen?


----------



## Parguri (17. August 2008)

der teppich wird lustig(stelle mir grade meinen dicken tauren darauf vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
die bären sind ganz lustig 
motorrad na ja müssen die jetzt auch die wow atmospähre kaputt machen mit den ganzen umweltverschmutzzern, die es jetzt schon gibt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nein spaß sieht geil aus und der Frostwyrm ist ja auch ein ganz dickes neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## maniac-kun (17. August 2008)

ist ja nicht auszuhalten das geweine wegen der motorräder ^^ guck euch bitte lake wintergrasp die neue pvp zone an da gibt es panzer belagerungswaffen flugzeuge helicopter luftabwehr geschütze und zerstörbare gebäude und da soll ein motorrad nicht zum warcraft universum passen? wow ist kein high fantasy mittelalter game sondern es spielt im warcraft universum (die exodar haben raumschiffe usw)


----------



## Taoru (17. August 2008)

Senty schrieb:


> "for those who learned cold weather flying"
> .... wieder Gold bezahlen?


Ne, nur Questreihe machen denke ich.


----------



## Auchi nr.1 (17. August 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> (die exodar haben raumschiffe usw)



*hust* Die Exodar Ist ein Raumschiff*hust*....


----------



## marco0505 (17. August 2008)

Es kursieren schon einige Gerüchte darüber , dass der Frostwyrm ausschließlich von Arthas höchstpersönlich gedroppt werden sollte.
Da wir nun alle wissen das Arthas nicht einfach zu legen sein wird (ich meine er is eig. der STÄRKSTE im ganzen WC Universum), werden auch nicht geschätzte 90% aller spieler mit diesem in Dalaran rumfliegen.
Nur finde ich es wie immer schade das diese Ingis ihr eingenes Mount bekommen. grrrr
Aber da Dalaran ja ehh sehr mystisch aussieht passt der fliegende Teppich auch gut rein.
Ob dieser zur restlichen Welt in Nordend passt, darüber lässt sich streiten.


----------



## Lothron-Other (17. August 2008)

Wäre ja schon wenn die anderen Berufe auch mal was sehr cooles bekommen würden nicht nur Rüstung die wird ehe wieder nach einer Zeit weggeworfen.
Ja der Teppich sieht auch sher gleich aus passt wirklich gut zu Dalaran.
Der Frostwyrm ist der Netherdarche auf WotLK, vielleicht bektommt man ihn ja auch durch Ruf


----------



## Plutonäsch (17. August 2008)

hmmm...iwie kann ich nicht glauben, dass es motorräder geben wird^^ und das erste mount kommt ka auch nur in der schwerbenwelt vor oO^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. August 2008)

<-----Teppich Fan und mein Mage ist Schneider *jubel*


----------



## Ravor (17. August 2008)

also so wie ich blizzard kenne gibs die mounts nicht für 3,50€ anna tanke ^^

denke ma incen drop, ruf farmen, oder so was.

greetz


----------



## Taoru (17. August 2008)

marco0505 schrieb:


> Es kursieren schon einige Gerüchte darüber , dass der Frostwyrm ausschließlich von Arthas höchstpersönlich gedroppt werden sollte.
> Da wir nun alle wissen das Arthas nicht einfach zu legen sein wird (ich meine er is eig. der STÄRKSTE im ganzen WC Universum)...


Der Lichkönig ist niemals der Stärkste im ganzen Warcraft-Universum. Du hast Sargeras vergessen und Neltharion. Bestimmt gibt es noch viel mehr Wesen die stärker sind als er.
Aber Arthas wird genau wie Kil'Jaeden bestimmt erst als großer Endboss des Add-Ons angekündigt und dann kurz nach Release der Instanz gelegt werden.
Dann wird er Frostmourne droppen, das nach ein paar Monaten jeder Krieger, Pala, DK, Hunter im Raid damit ausgerüstet ist und dann kommt irgendwann das neue Add-On...

Ich hoffe nicht das es so sein wird, aber so wie man Blizz kennt...


----------



## marco0505 (17. August 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Der Lichkönig ist niemals der Stärkste im ganzen Warcraft-Universum. Du hast Sargeras vergessen und Neltharion. Bestimmt gibt es noch viel mehr Wesen die stärker sind als er.



War ein Gedankenfehler meinerseits  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habe nur an Frozen Throne gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich denke trotzdem dasder Frostwyrm von ihm persönlich gedroppt wird.
Und man vllt etwas Atiesh-like machen muss sprich 40 Splitter,1 Griff und [Hier wird ein Material eingesetzt das man noch benötigt um Schwerter zu schmieden] um Frostmourne zu bekommen
Jedoch sollte es trotzdem nich wie das ursprüngliche Frostmourne sein (die Kraft die in ihm steckt und das Böse sollte weg bzw. stark eingegrenzt sein) Aber leider gehört das nich mehr zum Thema.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ~.~

Aber leider gehört das nich mehr zum Thema.


----------



## Taoru (17. August 2008)

marco0505 schrieb:


> War ein Gedankenfehler meinerseits
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch wenn es jetzt off-topic ist, ich glaube, wenn man den Lich King bezwingt, stirbt auch das Böse im Schwert, da es ja eigentlich der Lich King war der das Schwert verfluchte.
Oder vielleicht muss man es erst reinigen lassen.
Einfach abwarten, wir werden ja sehen was kommt.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2008)

Frostwyrm > all


----------



## AMitB (17. August 2008)

Finde alle sehen ganz nett aus bis auf die Echse


Thx für Post


----------



## ramsleier (17. August 2008)

Der Frostwyrm sieht nicht schlecht aus. das problem ist nur, dass man für ihn warscheinlich wieder mehrere 1000g blechen muss und wir gelegenheitsspieler nie soviel hinbekommen. Das Motorrad finde ich auch nicht schlecht, der bär gefällt mir sehr gut aber den teppich hätten sie sich sparen können. wir sind hier nicht bei aladdin sondern WoW! also ich bin nicht sehr begeistert von den mounts!


----------



## Snorry (17. August 2008)

also am liebsten wäre mir ein nethergroßdrachen,die sehen so schööööön aus

und jäger sollten ihre pets reiten können


----------



## marco0505 (17. August 2008)

ramsleier schrieb:


> Der Frostwyrm sieht nicht schlecht aus. das problem ist nur, dass man für ihn warscheinlich wieder mehrere 1000g blechen muss und wir gelegenheitsspieler nie soviel hinbekommen. Das Motorrad finde ich auch nicht schlecht, der bär gefällt mir sehr gut aber den teppich hätten sie sich sparen können. wir sind hier nicht bei aladdin sondern WoW! also ich bin nicht sehr begeistert von den mounts!


Also sollte man Dalaran auch wieder rausnehmen ?


----------



## ramsleier (17. August 2008)

marco0505 schrieb:


> Also sollte man Dalaran auch wieder rausnehmen ?


hab ich das gesagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marco0505 (17. August 2008)

ramsleier schrieb:


> hab ich das gesagt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein , aber Dalaran ist im Stile von Aladdin ... unzwar die gesamte Stadt !


----------



## Haggelo (17. August 2008)

Der bär is cool **sabber**


----------



## Drénus (17. August 2008)

Frostwyrm ftw!!!

Und der Flattermann schaut aus als ob des die überreste eines meiner gegessenen Hühnchen is *sabber*


----------



## Hasal (17. August 2008)

Mir gefallen die Motorräder auch nicht, ich fand schon die Helis net besonders atmospherisch und Gnome mag ich auch net mit ihrer Technik. Des weiteren stört mich auch nicht die Technik als solches, sondern die Optik. Wenn ich diese Panzer von den Zwergen nehme (diese großen Dinger, die die Humans bei WC3 auch schon hatten), dann seh ich das zwar auch etwas herausfallend, aber hier ist wenigstens die Optik soweit angeglichen, dass es wieder zu den Rassen passt und dem "Mittelalter"-Stil. Okay, WoW hat nix mit Mittelalter zu tun, aber es hat diesen gewissen flare.

Wie dem auch sei, genug über die Motorräder geflamed. Der Bär sieht ganz okay aus und der Frostwyrm ist auch nice eye-candy. 

Und ja, fliegen in Northrend wird über eine Quest möglich sein. Keine 10k Gold dieses mal zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Drénus (17. August 2008)

Jepp nru leider müssen die DK´s Farmen *heul* ich freu mich schon auf 5k Gold Farmen ..... *kopf gegen wand*


----------



## Yiraja (17. August 2008)

die motorräder gehört gesprengt aber der wyrm is echt sehr nett den hätt ich ma gerne ^^


----------



## Breasa (17. August 2008)

woho der Frostwarm sieht ja ma derbst geil aus......ich würd fast sagen den Hol ich mir...wie auch immer man den kriegen wird....droppt bestimmt be Arthas^^


----------



## Mautor (17. August 2008)

is des für den hexer oder wie ? http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...wingedsteed.jpg
wenn das schon vorher wer gefragt hatte dann tuts mir leid(hab net alle antworten gelesen)


----------



## Shade.exe (17. August 2008)

Ich denke, das das "hässliche Entlein" eher das Todesrittermount wird. und zwar instant als Spell. (ähnlich wie die pala und hexer-mounts bzw. dudu-flugform)


----------



## Serroo (17. August 2008)

Alles außer die Bären ist eigentlich cool^^


----------



## Mautor (17. August 2008)

ich hoffe aber gleich, dass es n hexer mount sein könnte wär noch ganz witzig^^


----------



## jolk (17. August 2008)

Shade.exe schrieb:


> Ich denke, das das "hässliche Entlein" eher das Todesrittermount wird. und zwar instant als Spell. (ähnlich wie die pala und hexer-mounts bzw. dudu-flugform)


 
pala und hm mounts sind keine instant spells nur duduflugform istn spell

@topic will teppich! und cold weather flying


----------



## anorianna (17. August 2008)

I <3 Moppeds!! =D
Die sehen mal SO cool aus! ^^


----------



## dragon1 (17. August 2008)

ramsleier schrieb:


> hab ich das gesagt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mimimi farmen mimimi
ohne fleiss kein preis


----------



## Tsorro (17. August 2008)

Frostwyrm geil, das wissen alle, aber die Bären sind ja mal mega hässlich mit diesen Brillen oO


----------



## Drénus (17. August 2008)

ähm nur mal so das DK Flugmount muss mann kaufen für 200g und kann nur der DK kaufen und dazu kommt noch das  der DK erst 5k G farmen darf oder es wird den Skill kostenlos geben hoff ich mal.


----------



## Jembon (17. August 2008)

Motorräder in WoW? Finde ich doof. Wennschon sollten es höchstens die Ingis machen/verwenden dürfen.

Teppich? Gehts noch? Arabien = Azeroth oder was? Sollte nur von Magiern verwendbar sein.


Der Rest geht noch. Aber diese beiden Dinger sollten so schnell wie möglich weggenommen werden. Naja, wurscht. Auf mich hört sowieso keiner, wie ich sehe will es Blizz immer mehr den jüngeren unter uns Recht machen, während RPler keine Chance haben, in eine eigene Welt einzutauchen.

Ich werde bei meinem Braufestwidder bleiben, hole mir evtl. den Braufestworg dieses Jahr und bleibe auch bei meinen Greifen!


----------



## Struppistrap (17. August 2008)

Clonex schrieb:


> Schau dir die Beta schows an...da siehste nen fliegenden teppich... ausserdem stehen genau diese auch schon lange in diversen foren.



Einerseits zwar schön, dass es stimmt.....andererseits frag ich mich was ich mit nem fliegenden Teppich soll, wirkt mir in Nordend etwa suspekt^^

Naja, solange nicht jeder damit rumfliegt wie jetzt mit dem Netherdrachen, ists mir auch egal


----------



## Bihd (17. August 2008)

ej motorrad ist mal geil


----------



## Blackywulf (18. August 2008)

weiss nicht ob ich das verraten kann...aber ich habe in der db von wotlk ein wyrm gefunden der artefakt ist..sieht aus wie der wyrm auf dem login. <.< >.>


----------



## Härja (18. August 2008)

> Der Rest geht noch. Aber diese beiden Dinger sollten so schnell wie möglich weggenommen werden. Naja, wurscht. Auf mich hört sowieso keiner, wie ich sehe will es Blizz immer mehr den jüngeren unter uns Recht machen, während RPler keine Chance haben, in eine eigene Welt einzutauchen.



jetzt erklär mir mal endlich wer, wieso rpler nicht 





> in eine eigene Welt einzutauchen


 fähig sind, wenn diese welt nun mal zufällig fliegende teppiche hat?


----------



## Laxera (18. August 2008)

naja, alles cool bis auf: diese motorräder -.- (passen nicht rein, vom stil her finde ich: gyrocopter (also ingi mount) ok, dampfpanzer, auch ok, aber motoräder? wir sind doch net bei den Hells Angels (biker gang, für die die es nicht wissen)....sorry aber das geht ja so gar nicht.)

ach ja am liebsten will ich: Flying Carpet (passt zu mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - hoffentlich kann man den STRICKEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

mfg LAX


----------



## Impostor (18. August 2008)

Härja schrieb:


> jetzt erklär mir mal endlich wer, wieso rpler nicht  fähig sind, wenn diese welt nun mal zufällig fliegende teppiche hat?



naja, weil manche eben ein schlechtes RP und auch sonst kein Wissen von WoWhaben
wie die ganzen Drachenhalbblüter, Vampire, Nachtelfprinzen, Leute die anderes als Alle NPCs komisch reden wie aus dem Rokoko und der gleichen
wenn man mit FlagRSP durch Stormwind läuft bekommt man´s Graußen


----------



## Werfloh (18. August 2008)

Wyrm und Motorräder ftw^^ Also das Motorrad hol ich mir 100%ig. Und wenns nur mit meinem Ingi ist^^ Ansonsten mit beiden Chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und den Wyrm hol ich mir wenn die Dailys ansprechend sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snowstorm (18. August 2008)

mottorad=ehrfürchtig bei trollz andelz


----------



## Bellthane (18. August 2008)

Also wenn der Frostwyrm so ein Netherdrachen-Ding wird, dann wird den in absehbarer Zeit eh jeder haben. Werde mir den des Styles wegen, trotzdem holen. Außerdem werden die Dailys mit Sicherheit gut Gold geben.

Aber das Mount, mit dem ich die Lüfte unsicher machen werde, wird dieser verdammt geile fliegende Teppich werden. Da ich Schneider bin, hoffe ich, den selbst herstellen zu können. Hat da vllt. jemand nähere Infos dazu, vllt auch ein Rezept oder ein Screenshot der diesen verdammt geilen Teppich in Aktion zeigt?


----------



## Qonix (18. August 2008)

Bin mal gespannt wie schnell es dann die Gilde "Born to be wild" geben wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also der Frostwyrm sieht ja mal einfach geil aus und mal sehen wie lange man für den Teppich knöpfen muss. Ich bin vorallem gespannt ob sich die Geschwindigkeiten in der Luft oder am Boden ändern werden.


----------



## Natsumee (18. August 2008)

das ganze technische schrott das blizz mit wotlk einbaut find ich ja mal ganz daneben motorräder flugzeuge komische panzer was den das echt?

und woher kriegt man dei mounts?


----------



## Visssion (18. August 2008)

werden die mounts dann eigentlich schneller als 100 % oder genauso ? ^^ weil ka fänds doch toll wenn dann die mounts bischen schneller wären ^^


----------



## dergrossegonzo (18. August 2008)

Motorräder _*betet das das ein Fake ist*_  ?

und

Wetten für den Frostwyrm muss man "ehrfürchtig" bei den Blubber von Eisblubb sein um den zu kriegen.

Dafür macht man dann eine Questreihe ähnlich der Netherdrachenquest und am Ende darf man dann
noch irgendeinen Boss hauen, der aber NUR in einer sauschweren 25er Instanz beschwörbar ist.

So was in der Art halt, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (18. August 2008)

der sphärenjäger is cool xD hab mir schon immer so ein mount gewünscht! das teil hab ich auch als pet xD 

der fliegende Teppich is ja auch mal geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich find sie alle nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nonsinn (18. August 2008)

Drénus hast du schonmal dran gedacht, dass JEDER der ein Epicflugmount fliegen will 5k G zahlen muss? 

Und man macht eine Quest oder Questreihe ( bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher ) mit lvl77 um in Northrend fliegen zu können.


----------



## Bellthane (18. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> das ganze technische schrott das blizz mit wotlk einbaut find ich ja mal ganz daneben motorräder flugzeuge komische panzer was den das echt?
> 
> und woher kriegt man dei mounts?



Schon wieder jemand, der findet das technische Zeug passt nicht. Bei Zeppelinen, Teleportern und Panzern hat sich auch niemand beschwert. Selbst die Flugmaschine des Ingis hat nicht so viel Gegenwind bekommen. Die ganzen "technischen" Sachen hats in WC3 auch schon gegeben und darüber hat sich niemand beschwert. Ich finde das Motorrad passt vollkommen zu Wow, weil es ja aus Holz ist und sowieso total nach Gnomentechnologie aussieht.

Ich schätze mal das Motorrad wird ein Ingi machen können, wird aber imo ziemlich teuer sein, weil es so aussieht, als wenn man jemanden mitnehmen kann. Der Teppich wird wohl ein "Mount" sein, dass ein Schneider machen kann. Der Bär wird vermutlich in irgendeiner Troll Ini droppen. Der Frostwyrm soll anscheinend so ein Daily-Mount sein, wie der Netherdrache. Dieser komische Entevogel, ist das FM vom Todesritter und das erste wird wahrscheinlich so was sein, wie ein Reittalbuk.



Drénus schrieb:


> ähm nur mal so das DK Flugmount muss mann kaufen für 200g und kann nur der DK kaufen und dazu kommt noch das  der DK erst 5k G farmen darf oder es wird den Skill kostenlos geben hoff ich mal.



Also wenn der Dudu für seine Flugform schon 5k G zahlen muss, um die zu bekommen, sehe ich nicht ein, warum der DK sein FM+Skill kostenlos bekommen soll. Zudem hat man auf 70 locker die 1k G für den normalen Reitskill zusammen, in Nordend kann man sowieso sein FM erst ab 77 einsetzen und mit 68 wird vermutlich eh jeder nach Nordend auswandern und in 9 Lvls sollte schon möglich sein, 5k G zu sparen. Wennst dir nen DK erstellen willst, da fang halt jetzt schon zu sparen an, damits mitn Addon 5k G hast, mit den Dailys sind die eh keine große Kunst mehr.


----------



## Natsumee (18. August 2008)

ne sry aber flugzeuge und mottorräder sind zu viel zwar ist die idee mit dem 2sitzigen bomber cool abe rspielen wir hier so ein battelfield oder was?^^

ach ja gibts nen neuen reitskill oder über welchen epic flugskill redet ihr über den normalen oder?^^


----------



## Uranius (18. August 2008)

Verdammt nochmal Blizzard wo bleiben die Fledermäuse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Model gibt es schon so lange und trotzdem muss ich auf Drachen und Chimären durch die Scherbenwelt fliegen.

Ich will ne Fledermaus verdammt.


----------



## Laeknishendr (18. August 2008)

Ich habe nichtmal in BC ein episches Flugmount weil ich des öfteren zu geizig war.
Den Wyrm brauch ich aber auf jeden Fall für meinen Hexenmeister und dann den zukünftigen Todesritter.
Den federlosen Truthahn für den Todesritter finde ich nicht so prickelnd^^


----------



## Impostor (18. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne sry aber flugzeuge und mottorräder sind zu viel zwar ist die idee mit dem 2sitzigen bomber cool abe rspielen wir hier so ein battelfield oder was?^^
> 
> ach ja gibts nen neuen reitskill oder über welchen epic flugskill redet ihr über den normalen oder?^^



DANN ist aber ein Warcraft-Spiel so ganz falsch
also hopp hopp Kündigen gehn

wenn einem ein so elementarer Bestandteil vom Spiel nicht gefällt und der auch schon wie Flugzeuge seit V1.0 drin war, muss man das tun um halbwegs glaubwürdig zu gelten


----------



## Mister-Loki (18. August 2008)

Mist gerade auf Schmied umgeskillt ...
Hät ich mich doch für Ingi entschieden, dann würde mein
Draenei bald mit Motorrad und Fliegerbrille auf durch die Lande heizen Oo

Finde aber eigentlich alle Mounts recht gelungen bis auf diesen gerupften Vogel.. da hätte man was besseres draus machen können...
vlt ist es aber auch der Ausgleich weil DK's eh schon so chick sind.. dann brauchen sie kein chickes Mount ^^


----------



## Xilibili (18. August 2008)

Frostwyrm need


----------



## Bellthane (18. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne sry aber flugzeuge und mottorräder sind zu viel zwar ist die idee mit dem 2sitzigen bomber cool abe rspielen wir hier so ein battelfield oder was?^^
> 
> ach ja gibts nen neuen reitskill oder über welchen epic flugskill redet ihr über den normalen oder?^^



So lange die Dinger nicht aussehen wie hypermoderne Kampfjets und sich gut ins Setting einfügen, habe ich nix dagegen.

Jein. Wie ja schon lange bekannt ist, kannst du dein Mount erst mit 77 verwenden. Wenn du dieses Lvl erreichst, bekommt man ein Quest mit deren Abschluss man "Cold Weather Flying" erhält. Dann kann man seine FMs in Nordend verwenden, schätze aber mal, dass man ohne den Reitskill die Quest garnicht annehmen kann, bzw. ohne Reitskill fängt man damit ja eh nix an. Wäre nur dumm, wenn man durch die Quest automatisch den Epic-Skill erhält, glaube aber nicht, das Blizzard das macht.


----------



## Aranmoth (18. August 2008)

Ich habe irgendwann mal gehört das man die Motorräder nur in dem PVP Gebiet einsetzen kann das kommen soll bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Diese untote Flugmount sieht man in einer der ersten Beta Shows wo der Todesritter auf dem Schiff ist und mit dem Ding dann wegfliegt. Ich denke mal das das nur so gibt das Teil. Der Drache sieht cool aus, ich bin mal gespannt darauf.


----------



## Danj^ (18. August 2008)

Da mein Mainchar Schneider ist, werde ich mit Sicherheit mal den Teppich bauen, auch wenn dieser im Grunde nicht wirklich geil daher kommt, aber immerhin werden damit nicht alle rumfliegen. Der Frostwyrm ist natürlich mal richtig schick, gar keine Frage !

Ich hoffe mal, es kommen noch weitere Mounts ins Spiel, auf diesem Gebiet kann man definitiv was machen. Das würde die Charaktere noch ein wenig einzigartiger machen. Aktuell fliegen Epic-Mount Besitzer zu 80% auf Netherdrachen, irgendwie ist das langsam ausgelutscht =/

Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (18. August 2008)

teppich > all =)


----------



## Peishi (18. August 2008)

world of stylecraft inc..... *gähn*


----------



## Dexatron (18. August 2008)

Der Frostwyrm...naja...Ich find den etwas zu effektvoll... Das Leuchten ist ok...Das Grinsen könnte weg...und Die Knochen sind (wie ich finde) nicht ganz Wow-mäßig...weicht stark von der alten WoW grafik ab find ich... sonst würde ich ganz klar des Motohrraaahd nehmen...höhö Gnom in nem Motorrad ^^
(als Flugmount des Skellett, das sind die greifen die die DH's im Anfangsgebiet zur FLucht von dem schiff da nutzen( siehe Buffed show 1/2/3(weiß ich jetzt nit ganz genau(btw: ja ich schreibe gerne und viel klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))))


----------



## Ereldan (18. August 2008)

http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...wingedsteed.jpg            man muss dafür kalt wetter fliegen lernen wasn das?^^


----------



## Qonix (18. August 2008)

Ereldan schrieb:


> http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...wingedsteed.jpg            man muss dafür kalt wetter fliegen lernen wasn das?^^


Du kannt in Nordend erst mit 77 dein Flugmount benutzen in dem du ne Quest abschliesst und das sogennte "Kalt-Wetter-Fliegen" lernst.


----------



## Cooko (18. August 2008)

Also cih liebe des mammut , boaahhhhh des is sooo geil

den frostwyrm find cih au ganz ok , aber er is halt einfahc ein drache , mit dem dann wahrscheinlcih jede sau rumläuf -.- also , ich BRAUCHE des mammut

den teppich find ich einfach geil und die motorräder gehen so


----------



## Hexorio (18. August 2008)

Kann mal bitte jemand ein Bild von den Mammut´s posten?


----------



## Crash_hunter (18. August 2008)

na toll dachte mit wotlk wird wow wieder ok vom style her aber nein sie müssen ein motorrad reinbasteln


----------



## Impostor (18. August 2008)

Hexorio schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte jemand ein Bild von den Mammut´s posten?



klar


----------



## Bellthane (18. August 2008)

Wie ich schon öfter gesagt habe, finde ich den Frostwyrm total geil, aber in 6 Monaten wird jeder den haben. Da freue ich mich lieber über meinen, hoffentlich Schneider only, fliegenden Teppich. Der ist ja mal total geil.


----------



## Werfloh (18. August 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> klar



Wieso steht auf dem Bild über dir und deinem Mount" Wollmammutbulle und Begleiter von Nia und nicht einfach nur Nia? Ist das bei jedem Mount in der Beta so?


----------



## SixNight (18. August 2008)

Frostwyrm +.+ need !
find ja den Polarbären auch eig. übelst fett


----------



## Impostor (18. August 2008)

Werfloh schrieb:


> Wieso steht auf dem Bild über dir und deinem Mount" Mammutbulle und Begleiter von...(dir^^)? ISt das bei jedem Mount in der Beta so?



nein, das Mount bekommt man ähnlich dem Elekk auf der Blutmythosinsel für den Kesselrun für ein Quest über das neue Vehikelsystem das in den Buffedshows zu sehen war
also es ist noch kein Permanentes Viech, aber man kann es reiten


----------



## Tragantar (18. August 2008)

Warpstalker und frostwyrm sehn geil aus, die motorräder find ich ziemlich hässlich


----------



## Ötzalan (18. August 2008)

Ich will wirklich keinem die Freude nehmen, aber ist euch mal aufgefallen das mit diesen ganzen Beta News und Video Doku`s über ungebackene Brötchen und Questinfo`s vorab, dem WoW Spieler an sich beinahe die komplette "Endeckerrolle" genommen wird. Im Grunde lese auch ich ganz neugierig alles was man so erfahren kann über das Addon und möchte natürlich keinem nachstehen. Eigentlich versaue ich mir das Addon schon vorab. Mich überrascht ja quasi am Beginn schon fast nix mehr. Ich mache mir jetzt schon einen Plan wie ich meinen Beruf Skille und wo ich was finden kann. Kaum eine neue natürliche Ressource wird mir wie in BC ein "Cool, was ist denn das?" entlocken, weil ich ja schon Screen und Beschreibung von beinahe allem hab.

Mittlerweile glaub ich bald ich kaufe mir das Addon bald nur, wenn wirklich noch vieles gekippt und geändert wird. 

Aber das Mammut finde ich auch gut =)

Wollt nur mal so fragen ob ich der einzige bin, der das so empfindet mittlerweile^^

gruß


----------



## Werfloh (18. August 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> nein, das Mount bekommt man ähnlich dem Elekk auf der Blutmythosinsel für den Kesselrun für ein Quest über das neue Vehikelsystem das in den Buffedshows zu sehen war
> also es ist noch kein Permanentes Viech, aber man kann es reiten



Achso okay. Danke^^ Aber sehen gut aus die Mammuts. Hätten sie aber anders nennen können. Sowas wie Urzeitelekk oder so^^


----------



## whenlightbreaks (18. August 2008)

seit den roflcoptern traue ich blizz alles zu, aber mussten es unbedingt motorräder und fliegende teppiche sein? das ist verdammt nochmal nicht ali baba und die 40 räuber, sondern warcraft.
nunja zumindest muss man kein geld mehr für neue reitskills ausgeben. einige neue mounts haben schon stil, aber es wird jeder damit rumlaufen - ich denke ich bleibe bei kodo/raptor und meinem netherdrachen bzw dem epicflugmount.


----------



## Impostor (18. August 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Ich will wirklich keinem die Freude nehmen, aber ist euch mal aufgefallen das mit diesen ganzen Beta News und Video Doku`s über ungebackene Brötchen und Questinfo`s vorab, dem WoW Spieler an sich beinahe die komplette "Endeckerrolle" genommen wird. Im Grunde lese auch ich ganz neugierig alles was man so erfahren kann über das Addon und möchte natürlich keinem nachstehen. Eigentlich versaue ich mir das Addon schon vorab. Mich überrascht ja quasi am Beginn schon fast nix mehr. Ich mache mir jetzt schon einen Plan wie ich meinen Beruf Skille und wo ich was finden kann. Kaum eine neue natürliche Ressource wird mir wie in BC ein "Cool, was ist denn das?" entlocken, weil ich ja schon Screen und Beschreibung von beinahe allem hab.
> 
> Mittlerweile glaub ich bald ich kaufe mir das Addon bald nur, wenn wirklich noch vieles gekippt und geändert wird.
> 
> ...



naja
wenn die Beta spielen würdest, könnste merken dass die extrem viel weglassen und nicht jede Kleinigkeit erzählen und wer sich nicht überraschen lassen will, der darf sich die aber auch nicht ansehen


----------



## Ötzalan (18. August 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> naja
> wenn die Beta spielen würdest, könnste merken dass die extrem viel weglassen und nicht jede Kleinigkeit erzählen und wer sich nicht überraschen lassen will, der darf sich die aber auch nicht ansehen



Ja, da hast du wohl recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe das nur in der Vergangenheit bei keinem Spiel erlebt, das sich Entwickler so "illustriert" in die Karten schauen lassen. Im Grunde werfen Sie eine Batterie an Mounts raus und warten wie die Community nach den Beta Info`s reagiert. Ist ja im Grunde alles unter Vorbehalt erstmal.

Ach egal^^ Gehört hier auch nich rein. Ging mir nur so durch den Kopf.

gruß


----------



## Roidran (18. August 2008)

ja also der wrym und der bär sind ja geil...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber auch iwi das mped find ich cool so für ingis die gerne was motorisches haben wollen XD


----------



## Bellthane (18. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> seit den roflcoptern traue ich blizz alles zu, aber mussten es unbedingt motorräder und fliegende teppiche sein? das ist verdammt nochmal nicht ali baba und die 40 räuber, sondern warcraft.
> nunja zumindest muss man kein geld mehr für neue reitskills ausgeben. einige neue mounts haben schon stil, aber es wird jeder damit rumlaufen - ich denke ich bleibe bei kodo/raptor und meinem netherdrachen bzw dem epicflugmount.



Ich möchte wissen, wie lange es noch dauern wird, bis alle mal kapieren, dass Blizzard alles einbauen kann. Schließlich haben sie die Welt entworfen und können diese beliebig verändern. Bei den Transportern der Gnome regt sich auch niemand auf oder damals bei den Panzern in WC3. So lange das Motorrad nicht hochglanzpoliert mit einer Chromtextur dasteht, sondern noch immer aus Holz und Metall besteht, passt es in die Welt von Warcraft.

Es wird eh nicht jeder damit rumlaufen, sondern eher Reiten aber egal.^^ Freue mich schon riesig auf diesen absolut geilen Teppich.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (18. August 2008)

Also ich finde alle Mounts geil!

Naja! Abgesehen von dem Tepich!
Is aber ne schöne abwechslung!

Und das Motorrad is ja wohl das geielste was geht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wär aber irgendwie doof wenns nur für Ingenneure wär!


----------



## Tharion der Taure (18. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> seit den roflcoptern traue ich blizz alles zu, aber mussten es unbedingt motorräder und fliegende teppiche sein? das ist verdammt nochmal nicht ali baba und die 40 räuber, sondern warcraft.
> nunja zumindest muss man kein geld mehr für neue reitskills ausgeben. einige neue mounts haben schon stil, aber es wird jeder damit rumlaufen - ich denke ich bleibe bei kodo/raptor und meinem netherdrachen bzw dem epicflugmount.


Erstmal finde ich es schon lustig, dass so viele wüssten, WAS denn genau Warcraft ist und was nicht.
Zudem WIRD man einen neuen Reitskill lernen können, "Kaltwetter fliegen" o.Ä. BTW: Jeder rennt mit dem Kodo/Raptor und dem Netherdrachen rum, warum also dieser schwache Spruch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impostor (18. August 2008)

kaltwetterfliegen ist aber ein Quest und kein Skill
das Maximum bleibt bei 300

und naja, wer sich über Hubschrauber aufregt und faselt das es nicht zu Warcraft passt sollte eher mal Warcraft anfangen zu spielen, die gibt es seit WC2 und das Flugmount der Ingis sieht dem auch relativ ähnlich

aber das wollen die Dogmatiker nicht wahrhaben, zumal, in dem anderen Thread von nem Ahnungslosen war doch die Rede dass das nicht zu einem RPG passt, zu doof das mir erst jetzt erinfällt das es die Technik auch NATÜRLICH im Warcraft-P&P gibt
also, die gibt es in WC2, WC3, in den P&P-Bücher, in WoW stehn die auch rum und nun regen sich einige auf das man die endlich benutzen darf?

Ja ne is klar

das man das Design vom Mofa nicht mag, ok, aber es nicht zu mögen weil man entweder blind sein muss oder keine Ahnung hat ist einfach schlecht


----------



## Bellthane (18. August 2008)

Tharion schrieb:


> Erstmal finde ich es schon lustig, dass so viele wüssten, WAS denn genau Warcraft ist und was nicht.
> Zudem WIRD man einen neuen Reitskill lernen können, "Kaltwetter fliegen" o.Ä. BTW: Jeder rennt mit dem Kodo/Raptor und dem Netherdrachen rum, warum also dieser schwache Spruch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



JO das hast mal Recht. Er meinte, glaub ich zumindest, dass mit dem Addon alle andere Mounts haben werden und er dann wieder mit denen rumlaufen kann, weil die dann sowieso niemand mehr hat.


----------



## Unterwegs (18. August 2008)

Bis auf den fliegenden Teppich sehr schön.
Vorallem auf die Bären oder den Wyrm freu ich mich schon


----------



## Wynd (18. August 2008)

mir gefallen die neuen mounts sehr gut. das hühnchen finde ich hässlich. das gehört aber zum todesritter, oder? die bären sind zwar nicht soo die oberkreative idee aber sinn machs natürlich allemal und sie sehen auch irgendwie cool aus, finde ich.

als ingenieur finde ich natürlich die mopeds wunderbar! der teppich ist auch toll, ebenso wie der frostwyrm. letzterer ist leider auch ein wenig einfallslos (netherdrache lässt grüßen!)...aber optisch schon ganz nett.


----------



## derwaynez (18. August 2008)

naja also motorräder flugzeuge raketen und so weiter passen einfach net in wow, aber die frostwyrms find ich wirklich gelungen


----------



## Impostor (18. August 2008)

derwaynez schrieb:


> naja also motorräder flugzeuge raketen und so weiter passen einfach net in wow, aber die frostwyrms find ich wirklich gelungen



und du könntest auch mal:
1. die anderen Beiträge lesen die dir sagen das deine Vorstellung Müll ist und
2. mal die Augen aufmachen und dich in WoW umsehen

ließt echt keiner was die anderen geschrieben haben oder hat noch nie einen Gnomenschreiter gesehen?
Hallo Bigotte, ein Mech! und das Moped passt nicht?


----------



## Damatar (18. August 2008)

bla sulzblub , vonwegen past nicht in wow egal was ihr denkt ich bretter demnächst mit  nem bike unterm arsch durch wow^^


----------



## Korbî (18. August 2008)

Frostwyrm is extrem geil 
Deathknight auf Frostwyrm einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrigh (18. August 2008)

Sind jemandem die "Gezähmten Adler" aufgefallen, die in der Nähe manche Allystallmeister herumlungern?

Ein Hinweis auf ein neues Flugmount? Was meint Ihr?


----------



## claasic (18. August 2008)

ein gnom auf so einem motorrad sieht sicher geil aus xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thiodor (18. August 2008)

Motorräder gehören meiner Meinung nach nicht in WoW ... finde die Flugmaschinen schon grenzwertig .. 
Das macht das ganze WoW Feeling kaputt .
Und was kommt als nächstes ?  Kampfjets und Monstertrucks ? .
NEIN DANKE BLIZZARD !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bloodflowers (18. August 2008)

Da waren wohl noch viele nicht in Gnomeregan ^^

z.Z. sind die Motorräder ja nicht an den Engineer gebunen, muss ich wenigstens nicht umskillen für sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (18. August 2008)

Thiodor schrieb:


> Motorräder gehören meiner Meinung nach nicht in WoW ... finde die Flugmaschinen schon grenzwertig ..
> Das macht das ganze WoW Feeling kaputt .
> Und was kommt als nächstes ?  Kampfjets und Monstertrucks ? .
> NEIN DANKE BLIZZARD !!!!!!!!!



Sorry aber die Helis gabsschon in WC3 daher will ich darüber nichts hören.Gnomentechnik eben.Wem es nichtpasst, soll wegsehen ich find enicht,dass das grenzwertig ist.


----------



## Talliostro (18. August 2008)

Die Helis sind in Ordnung, die Motorräder aber zuviel des Guten.
Ich mag übrigends den Eisbären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peishi (18. August 2008)

Mammut? hm, wo gabs das nochmal? richtig, AoC
gratuliere blizzard, wieder habt ihr was geklaut, wie so oft


----------



## Bellthane (18. August 2008)

Peishi schrieb:


> Mammut? hm, wo gabs das nochmal? richtig, AoC
> gratuliere blizzard, wieder habt ihr was geklaut, wie so oft



Mimimi... Sie bauen ein Mammut ins Spiel ein, ihr klaut nur mimimi passt überhaupt nicht dazu.


Schon einmal daran gedacht, dass das neue Addon im Norden spielt und Mammuts daher passen?

Motorräder passen zu Wow und schluss mit der Diskussion.^^


----------



## Gondroval (18. August 2008)

Gehen wir die Liste mal durch.

Gyrokopter und Dampfpanzer aus WC 3... Die Raumschiffe der Naaru (Exodar z.. haufenweise abgestüzte Flugzeuge in den Berge von IF.. der dortige Flughafen... die Renner in der Schimmernden Ebene... die Panzerbataillone im Nistgipfel und vor IF.. die Tiefenbahn.. die Teleporter in gadgetzan (wenn ich nicht irre) und Toshleys Station als ganzes selber? Schredder, GNomenmounts... Das IST WoW... wow ist nicht mittelalter und so... es ist WoW.. persönlich sieht das Motorrad eher mau aus, aber es passt. Wenn man die Technik der Manaschmieden verstehen würde, könnte sich jeder Ingi ein Raumschiff selber basteln.. je ein fetzen droppt bei Kael, Illidan, Vash und Kil'Jaeden... Mann im Mond ikl. xDD

Ich finde sie toll, nur der Skelettgreif... die Federn wieder angeklebt? Aber im ganzen sehr sehr schick^^


----------



## Arikros (18. August 2008)

Spash schrieb:


> Mh bei dem Knochengreif steht als Castzeit "instant", das wäre aber echt zu krank wenns wirklich so wäre...


Wieso, wie Druidenform halt


----------



## Bellthane (18. August 2008)

Gondroval schrieb:


> Gehen wir die Liste mal durch.
> 
> Gyrokopter und Dampfpanzer aus WC 3... Die Raumschiffe der Naaru (Exodar z.. haufenweise abgestüzte Flugzeuge in den Berge von IF.. der dortige Flughafen... die Renner in der Schimmernden Ebene... die Panzerbataillone im Nistgipfel und vor IF.. die Tiefenbahn.. die Teleporter in gadgetzan (wenn ich nicht irre) und Toshleys Station als ganzes selber? Schredder, GNomenmounts... Das IST WoW... wow ist nicht mittelalter und so... es ist WoW.. persönlich sieht das Motorrad eher mau aus, aber es passt. Wenn man die Technik der Manaschmieden verstehen würde, könnte sich jeder Ingi ein Raumschiff selber basteln.. je ein fetzen droppt bei Kael, Illidan, Vash und Kil'Jaeden... Mann im Mond ikl. xDD
> 
> Ich finde sie toll, nur der Skelettgreif... die Federn wieder angeklebt? Aber im ganzen sehr sehr schick^^



Jo ganz genau meine Rede. Finde schon, dass das Mount zu "sicher" aussieht. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. Ingi Technologie ist ja immer unsicher. Also das DK Mount wird hoffentlich nicht so bleiben, es ist ja mal voll hässlich.^^ Aber durch den Instant-Cast wirds wiederum sehr interessant.


----------



## Apfelbrot (18. August 2008)

der frostwrym soll in meiner version auftauchen, verdammt !


----------



## Thuzad (18. August 2008)

Bärm+Frostwyrm ist hammergeil.


----------



## Impostor (18. August 2008)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Jo ganz genau meine Rede. Finde schon, dass das Mount zu "sicher" aussieht. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. Ingi Technologie ist ja immer unsicher. Also das DK Mount wird hoffentlich nicht so bleiben, es ist ja mal voll hässlich.^^ Aber durch den Instant-Cast wirds wiederum sehr interessant.



naja, vllt. explodiert es ja wenn man über´n Schlagloch fährt
wie in den Filmen die Autos die in der Luft Explodieren nachdem die über die Klippe abgedrängt worden sind
deswegen würde ich nie ein Auto aus Amerikanischer Produktion fahren . . .
und zum Glück wurde mein Voyager damals in Österreich gebaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cooko (19. August 2008)

Also cih brauche UNBEDINGT das geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeile mammut , son geiles mount junge  ich meine , n elfant , damit wollen die dopch wohkl net , des unproportionale Elekklelekekekekacke ding ving vonnen draenei mienen ...damit ham se eindlcih n geile elefantenmount gemacht...JUHUUUUU , weiss einer , wie man des kriegt?


----------



## Error2000 (19. August 2008)

Jo. Find auch nur den Frostwyrm cool. Der Rest sieht kacke aus.


----------



## Tubos (19. August 2008)

der eisbär und der Frostwyrm is extrem geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (19. August 2008)

Der Frostwyrm ist sehr geil aber ich will unbedingt diesen Scheissgeilen Teppich.^^


----------



## youngceaser (19. August 2008)

NEEEEEED FROSTWIRM und den polarbären wenn ich mein ZA mount ned mehr bekomme ^^


----------



## XxEmo-StyLAxX (19. August 2008)

Na endlich mal eine hübscher Drache! Die Netherdrachen sahen zum kotzen aus und hoffentlich wirds diesmal schwieriger sein ein Frostwyrm zu kriegen. Kein Bock, dass dann wieder jeder 2te mit einem Frostwyrm rumfliegt!


----------



## SAZZUKE (19. August 2008)

ganz deiner meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathanubis (19. August 2008)

Frostwyrm sieht ja n1 aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hole mir wohl mit Twink Netherdrachen nicht mehr..


----------



## Tharion der Taure (19. August 2008)

Peishi schrieb:


> Mammut? hm, wo gabs das nochmal? richtig, AoC
> gratuliere blizzard, wieder habt ihr was geklaut, wie so oft


Wow, du denkst wirklich, dass es a) noch nie Mammuts als Reittiere in einem Spiel gab und b) Blizzard sich da einfach mal eben in 5 Minuten schnell was von AoC abgeschaut hat?
Mein Beileid, ganz ehrlich.


----------



## Preator (19. August 2008)

äh ich weiss nicht wie ihr drauf kommt aber das Motorrad ist kein Ingi Mount


----------



## Stricker810 (19. August 2008)

Also ich finde nur den Bären und den Frostwyrm cool das andere finde ich nicht so toll


----------



## Bellthane (19. August 2008)

XxEmo-StyLAxX schrieb:


> Na endlich mal eine hübscher Drache! Die Netherdrachen sahen zum kotzen aus und hoffentlich wirds diesmal schwieriger sein ein Frostwyrm zu kriegen. Kein Bock, dass dann wieder jeder 2te mit einem Frostwyrm rumfliegt!



Ist aber glaub ich schon irgendwo bestätigt worden, dass der Frostwyrm ein "Daily-Mount" ist. So wie der Netherdrache und ähnlich dem Netherrochen.


----------



## Versace83 (2. September 2008)

ich kann es kaum erwarten bis mein kleiner untoter Schurke auf seinem Frostwyrm sitzt ^^

leider ist er kein Ingi... aber dafür hat er ja das rote Skelettschlachtross, was meiner Meinung nach immer noch mit Abstand DAS Boden Mount mit dem meisten Style ist.


----------



## jippsi (3. September 2008)

hmm... irre ich mich oder fehlt bei dem greifen irgendwas???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber um nochmal auf das kalt-wetter-fliegen zurück zu kommen...
braucht man für den quest reiten 300 oder reicht 225???

ansonsten find ich die mounts eigentlich alle nich soo berauschend außer vielleicht den bären


----------



## staran (3. September 2008)

jippsi schrieb:


> aber um nochmal auf das kalt-wetter-fliegen zurück zu kommen...
> braucht man für den quest reiten 300 oder reicht 225???



Wenn du Reiten 300 oder 225 hast ist das egal , du kannst auch so die quest dann mi level 77 annehmen.Nur kannst du halt dann nur mit deinem langsamen Flugmount fliegen als mit einem epic. Ich würde dir aber raten noch ein bisschen gold zu farmen und dir das epic flugmount zuzulegen. 5200g hat man heutzutage in ein paar tagen zusammen.

Mfg


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

Uah..Ieks, das DK mounts sieht ja Beschi...ähhh...unschön aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freue mich auf Den Frostwyrm und hoffe der wird schön selten und nicht wie der Netherdrache den es öfter gibt als die "Klassischen" flugmounts :/

Lg Ara


----------



## BonbonAusWurst (3. September 2008)

Der Frostwyrm is echt geil
aber ob man den durch ruf kaufen kann wie z.b. netherdrake?
hoffe mal is kein inzen drop


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. September 2008)

motorad is das neue: twink-steig-ein-mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (übrigends nich nur ingis)

und <3 need frostwyrm und polarbear


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (20. September 2008)

ich hätte statt dem Skelettgreifen lieber so nen coolen Spektralen, das Model existiert ja schon ewig

[attachment=4937:WoWScrnS...8_162727.jpg]


----------



## Xaregoth (20. September 2008)

http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...6mount_1_v2.jpg
http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...8926mount_9.jpg

Ansonsten durch Archievmentbelohnung...

Schwarzer Protondrache
Verseuchter Protondrache
Roter Protondrache
Violetter Protondrache
Schwarzer Kriegsbär
Albinodrache 

Protondrachenstyle http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/5r44-12-jpg.html


----------



## Odinol (20. September 2008)

Thyson7 schrieb:


> http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...lyingcarpet.jpg



Irgendwie lächerlich und unpassend


----------



## Andros-LL (20. September 2008)

Frostwyrm ist sehr schön, der Bär geht auch noch und der Rest ist geschmackssache^^


----------



## Hinack (20. September 2008)

Xaregoth schrieb:


> http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...6mount_1_v2.jpg
> http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...8926mount_9.jpg
> 
> Ansonsten durch Archievmentbelohnung...
> ...


die sehen nich schlecht aus


----------



## PARAS.ID (20. September 2008)

Der frostwyrm wird für meinen Priester reserviert...das passt einfach endgeil.


----------



## Astrad (20. September 2008)

Der Frostwyrm is der Hammer, allerdings find ich dne Teppich und diesen Skelettgreifen einfach... kacke :/.


----------



## Shany1991 (20. September 2008)

Hab ZA Bär und Netherdrachen mehr brauch ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tycroc! (20. September 2008)

mir hat ein klassenkamerad erzählt den frostwyrm gibts wenn man 75 mounts hat... kA ob das stimmt
75 wäre auf jeden fall möglich mit 60% mounts und so... selbst tauren können das schaffen obwohl sie nur 2 fraktionsmounts bekommen können.. haben nachgerechnet


----------



## Astrad (20. September 2008)

Tycroc! schrieb:


> mir hat ein klassenkamerad erzählt den frostwyrm gibts wenn man 75 mounts hat... kA ob das stimmt
> 75 wäre auf jeden fall möglich mit 60% mounts und so... selbst tauren können das schaffen obwohl sie nur 2 fraktionsmounts bekommen können.. haben nachgerechnet




Also wenn ich mich recht erinner,stand auf mmo-champion etc. das man für 75 Mounts einen Albino Drachen bekommt.


----------



## Hinack (20. September 2008)

Astrad schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mich recht erinner,stand auf mmo-champion etc. das man für 75 Mounts einen Albino Drachen bekommt.


meine ich auch so gehört zu haben


----------



## Kipp (20. September 2008)

Frostwyrm und bäär sind recht schön, die motorräder, nja wers mag...

ich find der teppich sieht  aus wie bei kik aus der wühlgrube, könnten die noch n bisschen verändern...


----------



## staran (20. September 2008)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie man den frostwyrm und den bären kriegen kann...entweder unmengen an gold zahlen oder ruf farmen bei irgendwelchen fraktionen oder auch einen high ini drop... oder auch irgendwelche achievments erfüllen , naja mal abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrad (20. September 2008)

Ich hoffe mal nicht das der Frostwyrm in WotlK das ist, was in BC  der Pheonix is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ansonsten hat man gleich wieder schlechte Karten ;/


----------



## Camô (20. September 2008)

Frostwyrm natürlich geiles Flugmount. Finde aber die Bären haben auch nen coolen Style. Wünsche mir aber noch mehr Abwechslung.


----------



## maniac-kun (20. September 2008)

ok ich brauch nen frostwyrm und ein mammut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crisy (20. September 2008)

Die Motorräder haben style finde ich.


----------



## Brassé (20. September 2008)

Frostwyrm ist eh das beste mount





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

KEKSE!


----------



## Ol@f (20. September 2008)

Hmm find die Echse cool!
Bär sieht so aus wie n zu groß geraterner Maulwurf
Und Motorräder+Teppich hmm naja.
Frostwyrm ist auch sehr gut gelungen.


----------

